# Sticky  Vintage Military Working Dog (GSD!) art/images.



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Can anyone translate French? I found this old postcard titled "Military Messenger Dog":


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Can't find a larger size, and it's vintage/classic pinup though not necessarily MWD related.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

This is one of my favs. I found a coffee mug with this image on it from cafepress:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Riven (Apr 26, 2015)

counter said:


> Can anyone translate French? I found this old postcard titled "Military Messenger Dog":


Boche means like an offensive person, say, like a thug. Was also used to refer to the German Soldiers.

De ce chien, éloignez vos pas, means step away from this dog.

Ou vous passerez de vie à trépas, means or you will pass from life towards death.


I'd translate it to something like this so it sounded catchier on a card. 

German Soldiers or Wrongs Doers (depending on the context), keep away
If you wish to live another day


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes , notice all the "traditional" coloured GSD -- 
(sarcasm) 

these are all sable and one black -- the original colour 

nice collection


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

carmspack said:


> yes , notice all the "traditional" coloured GSD --
> (sarcasm)
> 
> these are all sable and one black -- the original colour
> ...


I think most of those were dated around 1915. Didn't realize how much WWI popularized the breed in the rest of the world. I thought it was WWII. And crazy that non-German countries were so accepting of a German dog during those years of Germany being the enemy of the world.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

It would be fun to hear about body type on these dogs and why they were able to work and endure the way they did.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

My other fav. I found that they make a coffee mug, I believe on cafepress, of this image. I plan to buy the mug and the poster:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Some very cool stuff!


----------



## cranster (Jan 14, 2015)

I love things like this... really cool.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Finding some weird stuff when I search for "vintage german shepherd" on google:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I've swerved off subject from MWDs to just random vintage finds:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Getting back on track...


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm assuming German soldier/officer with a GSD.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Haven't ever seen this sign, but a pretty neat find. Digging for more vintage MWDs now...


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

here is another thread with vintage photos(not all military) 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...961-historic-gsd-photo-collection-thread.html


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> here is another thread with vintage photos(not all military)
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...961-historic-gsd-photo-collection-thread.html


 Awesome! Thanks.

And that last pic was just to see who's awake and who's sleeping on me.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

*beautiful pics*

I enjoyed the pics, here some pics of WW2 dogs


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Those are all so cool. Thank you sharing! Where did you find them?


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Here are some more*

I googled WW2 gsd images.. Here are some more


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

counter said:


> I'm assuming German soldier/officer with a GSD.


This one has very interesting body type compared to the others at that time.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

counter said:


> Haven't ever seen this sign, but a pretty neat find. Digging for more vintage MWDs now...


I want this for my wallpaper.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

They all look like GSD/Mal/Dutch Shepherd crosses. Amazing pictures.


----------



## Greyson.Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

This is my Dad and his gsd Autobol in the Korean War.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Such great photos of beautiful German shepherds! I found this a bit long but great vintage photos. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tFPqqIUnk5A


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

Here are a couple war dog pictures I just found.

These are from the battle of Guadalcanal.

I sure would not want to be on the hunted end of these dogs. Accounts from acquaintances say these dogs were the toughest creatures pound for pound on the planet. Absolutely fearless and relentless in pursuit. Many were brought home after the war as family pets and lived as war hero’s.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

Oops sorry for the double picture. I missed the edit time.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Does anyone else think some of these old gsd pics look kind of like a lot of the backyard/ pet bred gsd you still see? Not to much the really high back end sable ones but the leggier black and tans...


----------



## Dragon67155 (Oct 16, 2017)

The second dog kind of looks like my Xena; at least the light coloring. I love looking at all these old pictures.


----------

